# Merchant Circle ...



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

Merchant Circle is a business to business networking site . Any of you fine artisans out there joined up over there ? It seems like it could have some good marketing and contact possibilities .

Merchant Circle 








​


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm on it and have a lot of members but has not done any good at all.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> I'm on it and have a lot of members but has not done any good at all.


Yep. Not near as effective as facebook


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Just joined that one the other night. http://www.merchantcircle.com/business/Woodland.Painting.LLC.360-225-7427 Pretty much have signed up for a free listing with everyone I could find.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I signed up a while back, don't even remember when and a salesman called me yesterday. He was a helluva a pitch man, but it was 6 pm and I was on my way home. Not the best time...

He said I was getting over 60 hits a month, but I haven't seen a single referral from that domain to my site so no telling where they are sending the page viewers.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> I signed up a while back, don't even remember when and a salesman called me yesterday. He was a helluva a pitch man, but it was 6 pm and I was on my way home. Not the best time...
> 
> He said I was getting over 60 hits a month, but I haven't seen a single referral from that domain to my site so no telling where they are sending the page viewers.


yeah, they all say that, right?


----------



## jhutch (Dec 20, 2010)

Do the free listing, but I won't spend any additonal money with them. I bought their phone lead package, and leads cost like $15 if they call you. Mine have only consisted of wrong #'s. The other day I got 2 calls from the same guy asking for "Rick" I disputed the calls and cancelled my lead package.

Since they don't give refunds that made me a local sponsor for my city, as a free bonus...Not sure what's so free about the $150 lead package they charged me for, but won't refund. They said it's a $99 value. Maybe to them.

I've been on for several years, and don't know of a single lead that's ever came from the site.


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

http://www.merchantcircle.com/business/DAndD.Painting.Company.781-664-3699

Never got a direct leed from it but Shows up first page on Google :thumbup:


----------



## Ace Painting (Jan 11, 2011)

I have one also. Shows up on google but no customers yet.


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

I haven't seen a downside to it yet :yes:


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I love Merchant Circle. The blog is incredibly potent and picked up immediately by Google. 

My MC page:
http://www.merchantcircle.com/business/Pressure.Pros.Incorporated.610-446-0555


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Ken,

I just checked out you page there. Very nice. Do you write a seperate blog from your others? Or just cut and paste similar stuff?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> Ken,
> 
> I just checked out you page there. Very nice. Do you write a seperate blog from your others? Or just cut and paste similar stuff?


I try to keep all of my content original for search engine purposes.

and... thank you!

PS: Often times a properly titled blog will outrank my website. For instance check this search for pressure washing services, Villanova PA. I used to be not even listed for the local results. Now the blog is the first organic listing and I am in the local search after posting it.
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...essure+washing+services,+villanova+pa&spell=1


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

PressurePros said:


> I love Merchant Circle. The blog is incredibly potent and picked up immediately by Google.
> 
> My MC page:
> http://www.merchantcircle.com/business/Pressure.Pros.Incorporated.610-446-0555


Most stuff on MC is picked up by Google ! :thumbup:


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

I love Merchant Circle !!!

I have never had a lead come in !!!

So why do the love?

Like others have stated above, Google does rank their content high.

Make optimized content on this site, and it will rank. Use the blog section, use the coupon sections and anything else.

Who cares if you don't get any leads.

If it ranks, it taking up a spot and that means that one less competitor showing up on the first page. 

Get it now?

Use this same logic elsewhere.

Good Luck


----------



## DarrenSlaughter (Jul 16, 2010)

The important thing sites like Merchant Circle do for you is provide a local citation to your site, which helps with Google and your Google Places pages. You should try and be listed on as many local sites as possible (Chamber, Kiwanis, etc.) as this validates your site (and your business) to Google, which makes them trust you more, which means they will serve up your site over your competition.


----------

